# Battery Saver Mode



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there a way to set the battery saver mode to immediately turn off the lights? The default is 5 minutes which is too long. My dealer says the only other option is to turn this feature off completely which he says means the battery saver will never turn the lights off. Is that the only optional setting for the battery-saver?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*13Tweaks You Probably Didn't Know About *
Information provided by pl8948 (from altimas.net)

You have to go to the dealer, and they will use the Consult II to make any changes to the following options.


Here are the settings you can change and the appropriate modes:

*Door Lock/Unlock (with single click on keyfob)*
Mode 1: Unlock left front door only
Mode 2: Unlock all doors

*Anti-lock Out (prevents locking keys in car)*
Mode 1: Master door lock switch can activate door locks w/ key in ignition
Mode 2: Master door lock switch cannot activate door locks w/ key in ignition

*Dome Lamp Timer*
Mode 1: Interior lamp comes on when left front door is unlocked
Mode 2: Interior lamp does not come on when left front door is unlocked

*Retained Power (Amount of time windows and sunroof will operate after turning off ignition)*
Mode 1: 45 seconds
Mode 2: No delay (Will not operate after ignition key is turned off)
Mode 3: 2 minutes

*Auto Light On (headlights turn on as it gets dark)*
Mode 1: Factory setting
Mode 2: Lights come on sooner than factory setting 
Mode 3: Lights come on later than factor setting
Mode 4: Lights come on later than Mode 3

*Head Lamp Battery Saver (applies when headlights left in “on” position, not in “auto.”*
Mode 1: Shuts lamps off after 5 minutes
Mode 2: No time delay (headlights turn off immediately)

*Headlamp Illumination delay (time headlights remain on after exiting car when headlight is in the “auto” position)*
Mode 1: 45 seconds
Mode 2: No Delay (lights turn off immediately)
Mode 3: 30 Seconds
Mode 4: 1 minute
Mode 5: 1 ½ minutes
Mode 6: 2 minutes
Mode 7: 2 ½ minutes
Mode 8: 3 minutes

*Hazard and Horn Reminder Mode (key fob allows you to choose between modes 1 & 2, but there are 4 others)*
Mode 1 (C Mode): Lock = 2 flash, 1 horn /// Unlock = 1 flash, 0 horn
Mode 2 (S Mode): Lock = 2 flash, 0 horn /// Unlock = 0 flash, 0 horn
Mode 3: Lock = 0 flash, 0 horn /// Unlock = 0 flash, 0 horn
Mode 4: Lock = 2 flash, 0 horn /// Unlock = 1 flash, 0 horn
Mode 5: Lock = 2 flash, 1 horn /// Unlock = 0 flash, 0 horn
Mode 6: Lock = 0 flash, 1 horn /// Unlock = 1 flash, 0 horn

*Remote Auto Locking Function Mode (Doors automatically lock after exiting car)*
Mode 1: 5 minute delay
Mode 2: Function disabled
Mode 3: 1 minute delay

*Remote Panic Alarm Operation Mode (activates when button on keyfob held for approx. __)*
Mode 1: .5 seconds
Mode 2: Function disabled
Mode 3: 1.5 seconds

*Remote Trunk Open Operation Mode (activates when button on keyfob held for approx. __)*
Mode 1: .5 seconds
Mode 2: Function disabled
Mode 3: 1.5 seconds

*Remote Power Window Down Operation Mode (activates when button on keyfob held for approx. __)*
Mode 1: 3 seconds
Mode 2: Function disabled
Mode 3: 5 seconds


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks, but I actually had already seen this and showed it to the dealer and told him to set the battery-saver to mode 2. His response was that that would turn the battery-saver off entirely and instead of having the lights go off immediately, that instead, the lights would stay on forever (or until the battery died) because the "mode 2" setting disables the battery saver feature. Has anyone actually tested this to see what mode 2 really does?

Thanks


----------

